# Baby Blue Suburban



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

Well since the forum is here I guess I'll go ahead and post mine then. Here she is. Original paint but missing a few parts. Oh and I needed the tubing for a welding project.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Well since the forum is here I guess I'll go ahead and post mine then. Here she is. Original paint but missing a few parts. Oh and I needed the tubing for a welding project.
> 
> View attachment 280077



Well that's a fine start. Remember, it's only original once.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 24, 2016)

Its okay...it was a girls bike. No one wants a forum specific to girls bikes now do they?


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 24, 2016)

but how do you ride it?


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 24, 2016)

you need a garbage can


----------



## W2J (Jan 24, 2016)

this seems like a good idea.it also seems there are a couple people that don't like the idea.just cruising through and saw the new addition.I'll move on to the boards that interest me now.maybe the others should do the same.
have fun with your new forum.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 7, 2020)

Found a whole one. Born in Chicago nineteen and seventy-three (with apologies to Paul Butterfield). After new tires, cleanup, and lube, it's going to my son in Brooklyn. It will be a fine urban bike. Which of you mavens knows what Schwinn called that baby blue paint?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Found a whole one. Born in Chicago nineteen and seventy-three (with apologies to Paul Butterfield). After new tires, cleanup, and lube, it's going to my son in Brooklyn. It will be a fine urban bike. Which of you mavens knows what Schwinn called that baby blue paint?
> 
> View attachment 1136702





That be called Opaque Blue.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That be called Opaque Blue.




Unusual color and occasionally used on middleweights......  saw a Typhoon in the Opaque blue once in a while...
pretty neat when it's a cruiser bike in that color


----------

